# EK-Vardar 140mm Furious vs Noctua NF-A14 iPPC-3000



## Space Lynx (Apr 9, 2018)

Hi there guys, I need to buy one extra fan for my PC, I need something that can push air very very hardcore, as the current fans I own don't move enough air (my 3 intakes are cheap Apevia ones and they just don't suck in enough cool air, can't even hold a paper, well it can a small tiny piece but barely any suction).

I just need to buy one to help with the airflow is all. Please advise, which is better? I want something powerful, noise is not a factor, I wear closed back headphones 24.7


----------



## FR@NK (Apr 9, 2018)

The noctua is a better fan. I have the 120mm version of that fan and it moves alot of air with very little noise.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 9, 2018)

FR@NK said:


> The noctua is a better fan. I have the 120mm version of that fan and it moves alot of air with very little noise.



its on sale right now for $22. so im going to grab that, thanks mate.


----------



## Caring1 (Apr 12, 2018)

From reviews I have read recently, the EK-Vardar pushes more air, but I agree with what has been said already about the Noctua being the better fan.
I purchased and installed one to mount in the rear of my case as an exhaust only days ago, and couldn't be happier with it's performance, and appearance.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2018)

The
Noctua fans are on sale at crapegg for  around 10% off fwiw. The one in the title is $17.50 currently


----------



## evernessince (Apr 12, 2018)

Yeah, I've got a couple of those Noctua 3000RPM fans but I always set them to run at 50% speed max.  They move a ton of air and can be pretty loud.  They would probably work better than some blowdryers at drying hair too.


----------



## Space Lynx (Apr 12, 2018)

jboydgolfer said:


> The
> Noctua fans are on sale at crapegg for  around 10% off fwiw. The one in the title is $17.50 currently



link plez, im still seeing it for $22 after promo code, which is the price i paid

edit nm, your talking about 120mm variant. i bought the 140


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 12, 2018)

As you can see here, replacing a Noctua Fan with a Phanteks fan on the same Noctua Cooler drops CPU temps by 6C at the same rpm.  That's H U G E.

http://www.overclockersclub.com/reviews/phenteks_f140/3.htm

The Phanteks also takes 1st place in the chart here:

http://www.silentpcreview.com/article1345-page7.html

The only thing I have seen give them a run for the money are the new Silent Wings 3 but they are a loy more money, I buy them by the dozen everytime newegg euns a special.  Almost 2 years ago Noctua showed  a new fan with reinforced blades and minimal blade / shroud clearance that I expected to retake the performance crown.... but I haven't seen it hit market yet.  

As for 3,000 rpm, I'd have to get 30 foot mouse, KB and monitor cables because Id have to put the box in another room.  If you play games and wear headphones, not an issue ... but if I can tell the machine is on with screen black because I hear noise, poppa ain't happy.

For the headphone crowd, Delta has been the enthusiasts choice ... with air flows up to 150 cfm or more.
http://www.frozencpu.com/cat/l3/g36..._Fans-120mm_x_25mm_Fans-Page2.html?o=title_az


----------



## londiste (Apr 12, 2018)

140mm Furious Vardar is rated at 144 CFM and Noctua iPPC-3000 at 159 CFM.
Yeah, Delta you linked is rated at 150 CFM and is 120mm but it also runs at 4000 RPM.

If you look at specs, remember that Vardar is rated at 2500 RPM, Noctua at 3000 RPM. I honestly would not want to be in the same room with either of them running at full speed, let alone that Delta.
Noctua is probably a better fan but Vardar is not far behind. Vardar has a bit more airflow at the same RPM, Noctua has considerably more static pressure.

Both Noctua and EK are pretty OK with their specs.
https://www.ekwb.com/shop/ek-furious-vardar-evo-140
https://noctua.at/en/nf-a14-industrialppc-3000-pwm/specification


----------



## John Naylor (Apr 12, 2018)

I listed the 120 cause OP said "I have a 120mm fan".   I see that a later post which i hadn't read before typing, he bought a 140m ... so yes if you can fit a 140mm, then of course do the 140.   However, if you look at advertised specs you are wasting your time.... it's like listening to politicians.  

https://martinsliquidlab.wordpress....w-specs-are-poor-measures-of-fan-performance/

For example, the Cougar fan is advertised as Max Airflow = 70.5CFM / Static Pressure = 2.2 mm H20 (0.84"),  It can not deliver 70cfm @ 2.2.  It's actually going to deliver about half what they say it does.  Looking at the Typhoon, it says Max Airflow = 58 CFM / Static Pressure = 2.2 mm H20 (0.80").  So from your spec analysis, the Cougar is the obvious choice as both the flow rate and pressure are higher.







But as we see 'for real', the Cougar doesn't get anywhere close to delivering 70 cfm, it delivers only 35.  The Typhoon doesn't deliver 58, it delivers 38 ... so the point is what you read on the web site is meaningless.  And if you made the choice to buy the Cougar because 70 is bigger than 58, then it would be the wrong one cause the Typhoon will deliver 38 to the Cougar's 35 cfm.


----------



## jboydgolfer (Apr 12, 2018)

https://m.newegg.com/products/9SIAD6M70B6965

NF A14 140mm FLX
 I don't know if it's not the particular one you're looking for though


----------



## Caelestis (Apr 13, 2018)




----------



## londiste (Apr 13, 2018)

John, both EK and Noctua have been shown by various fan reviews and roundups to have fairly accurate specs.
Gentle Typhoon's specs have also been tested and true enough. Cougar, not so much.
At least some Cougars actually are fine fans though, just not too sure how well they match the specs.

That real world restriction pressure drop on that graph... varies.
OPs description is just moving air, which would imply minimal restriction.

Caelestis's table is directly from specs. I initially thought it was from some fan roundup test results.


----------

